# What Year is Your Blower/Thrower



## puppycat (Oct 30, 2014)

Tell us what year your snow blower/thrower is? Or round it out to the nearest decade if you can.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

all of them


----------



## puppycat (Oct 30, 2014)

I have a 1972 Gravely 38" with wings that increases the width to 44"
1981 Gravely 38"
1986 Gravely 44" with wings to 50"


----------



## joee5 (Nov 30, 2014)

1970 Ariens


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

1963 Snow Bird
2000 ish Craftsman


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

Which one?


----------



## greatwhitebuffalo (Feb 11, 2014)

my oldest machine is the Ariens 10ml35, IIRC it's a 1963 ?
my Gilsons are 1971/72
Cub Cadet is a 1972 ? IIRC
Snowbird is a 1968 ? IIRC
the AMF/Polar Bears there is (1) 1968, and the rest are 1971/72 IIRC ?
the Drift Breaker is a 1978
Ariens 10/32 is a 1971/72

IMHO they hit a sweet spot with build quality 1962-72 era. 
after that they increased HP, chute width, tire size, ergonomics but the metal thickness/durability and overall attractiveness went down
the styling and quality mirrors the American cars built from the same era, i.e. the musclecar era.
also the stereos, chain saws, appliances all followed that same pattern

remember the Frigidaire refrigerators that would last 30 years, from 1960 to 1990, then when you got a new one that's more frugal on electricity, put the old one in the basement and run it another 5 years or more, as a spare frig ? now they guarantee them 5 years, and many are made outside USA, and at 5 years, 6 months they break, and not worth fixing

they got it all figured out


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

ccr 2450 2000
craftsman 536887251 2003
toro 521e and one 521r 1986
the other 521r 1987
826 1979 or 1980
the powershift 1993
I haven't looked up the ccr 3000 or the n.r. powerlite


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

Mine are in my signature, but I also get custody of a 1973 Toro 7/26 when (if) it breaks down on the son-in-law.


----------



## guilateen02 (Nov 23, 2014)

1973 Ariens 8/32 
198? Sears 8/25 Trac- Drive 
1985 Craftsman 46 in. single stage tractor mount


Greatwhite correct me if I'm wrong but I thought the 73/74 years where still the "quality years" and the changes made were all improvements. Auger and clutch handle.mounted on handlebars for and safe access. Mine came with the small wheels as well. I switched to larger ones myself. I was under the assumption the 73/74 years were the going out with a bang before the bean counters showed up.


----------



## Geno (Nov 29, 2011)

*year of ..*

2 Ariens 1978/1979?.. one at32" and one at 24"


----------



## TOTHEMAX (Dec 7, 2014)

Early 70's


----------



## SteelyTim (Nov 14, 2014)

Older than me  . See below....


----------



## bwdbrn1 (Nov 24, 2010)

1999 Honda HS622
1998 Toro PowerliteE
1970s 39" Sears snow thrower attachment mounted on a 1974 Suburban SS/16


----------



## liftoff1967 (Jan 15, 2014)

As noted in my Sig.


----------



## rnaude241 (Nov 24, 2013)

In my Sig. Also tune up my FIL's 1969 Ariens 22999


----------



## Hanky (Nov 14, 2014)

I just bought my new Toro Power Max HD 1128, 2014


----------



## GustoGuy (Nov 19, 2012)

1996 MTD 22 inch 2 stage repowered with a newer OHV engine and a 1973 26 inch Montgomery Ward (Gilson) 2 stage Unitrol repowered with a newer OHV engine.


----------



## RoyP (Oct 16, 2014)

My avatar was purchased by previous owner in 2003

FWIW: I ran a 5.5 HP Wheelhorse since 1969 prior to this year....sold it for $200.00 when I purchased this Honda


----------



## devans (Aug 4, 2014)

2013 Ariens deluxe 30 and approximately a 67 or so gravely MA-210 snow blower attachment which fits either my '63 L8, '73 C8 or '83 5200 walk behinds.


----------



## MnJim (Jan 26, 2014)

2014


----------



## caddydaddy (Dec 10, 2014)

My Cub Cadet is a 2014. My Ariens was a 2006. I sold the Ariens in 2010 when I moved to New Orleans. Now that I'm back up North, I bought a new Cub Cadet.


----------



## JerryD (Jan 19, 2014)

My Toro 832 is a 1971 and my Toro 828 is a 1978.


----------



## RoyP (Oct 16, 2014)

are you in the Navy ???????


----------



## storm2410 (Aug 23, 2014)

My main machine:Big Red - 2008 Troy Bilt Storm 2410 had it 6 years
My backup machine:Little Red - 1987 Toro 521 had it for 2 months cl find

Both repowered with HF predator 212cc engines


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

THE BROTHERS OF DESTRUCTION are 1974 TORO 8-26... 1993 TORO POWERSHIFT 13/28.


----------



## Oracle (Oct 8, 2014)

Honda HS522 Year 1990 (Sold to customer), I suppose manufacturing is a year or two before..


----------



## caddydaddy (Dec 10, 2014)

RoyP said:


> are you in the Navy ???????


I assume you are asking me? I'm in the Coast Guard.


----------



## Ray 1962 10ML60 (Oct 14, 2011)

See below.


----------



## RoyP (Oct 16, 2014)

caddydaddy said:


> I assume you are asking me? I'm in the Coast Guard.


Your on the wrong side of the river.....I was stationed at subbase for 3 years in the last 60's

Have several friends that live in your area. Thank You for your service !!


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

caddydaddy said:


> I assume you are asking me? I'm in the Coast Guard.


Oh snap, a coastie?....Welcome from a big mother earth piglet....Army Armor, the combat arm of decision. You see it, we shoot it.


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

1961 Snowbird (not running)
1962 Ariens
1971 Ariens
1971 Ariens

The three Ariens are operational.
At this point, I might never own a snow blower less than 40 years old! 

Scot


----------



## Pythons37 (Nov 9, 2012)

10 HP 27" NOMA. About 2000-2003. Just changed the carb. Runs great, now. Throws a lot further than I ever expected. Also, it's too big. But, it's what I have. I keep looking for something smaller, for close work around the house. The NOMA is a hog and heavy.


----------



## threeputtpar (Jan 16, 2014)

My larger machine is a 1990 Toro Powershift 824, and my smaller machine is a 1980's era Estate 523. Both have the original Tecumseh engines on them, and they were both rescue projects. One came from the empty lot of a family friend (I couldn't stand to see a machine sit out in the weeds any longer) and the other was used by tenants of a landlord that I found on CL. The tenants abused the life out of the poor Toro and it showed. Now it lives a life of easy residential work and sleeps in an insulated garage.


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

*Age*

I've got a 70's era Craftsman (Murray built) 5 hp
Got a match to that I need to work on one day
Got a 70's era 10hp Craftsman 32" 3 stage that's had a bucket reduction to 26"
Got another 26" 70's era Craftsman I just need to replace the engine on.
Got an 80's 24" Ariens
Got a couple more squirreled away I need to work on one day.

Early pictures


----------



## Sid (Jan 31, 2014)

I have
66 sears/murray
70 something jackobsen 17' snowblitz
My kids have {formerly mine]
71 ariens
75 ariens
95 murray
70 something snowblitz #2
Sid


----------



## jtclays (Sep 24, 2010)

'79 Ariens 924038 being repowered/little paint over.
'89 JD 826
'94 CCR Powerlite
'96 Honda HS621

HCBPH, that Ariens you have looks terrible. Doesn't match your other machines. I'll drive to MN and take it off your hands for free.


----------



## ToroGuy (Jan 12, 2014)

'89 Toro 521 all original (except that pesky brass gear...rip)


----------



## puppycat (Oct 30, 2014)

Thank you all. Its good to see folks that like the older machines and the newer ones also. Personally, I like the older ones because they are old and can still do the job like the slick new guys on the block. Very industrial, tuff, the wrong side of the tracks, I don't have to look pretty because I get the job done. I'm not trying to insult anyone. Some day the new ones will be old and then we will see if they make the cut. Thank you all again.


----------



## RoyP (Oct 16, 2014)

db9938 said:


> Oh snap, a coastie?....Welcome from a big mother earth piglet....Army Armor, the combat arm of decision. You see it, we shoot it.



What did he say......LOL


----------



## JerryD (Jan 19, 2014)

RoyP said:


> are you in the Navy ???????


You talking to me?


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

RoyP said:


> What did he say......LOL



Ha, it's military-ese.

I used to do this for a living:


----------



## caddydaddy (Dec 10, 2014)

RoyP said:


> Your on the wrong side of the river.....I was stationed at subbase for 3 years in the last 60's
> 
> Have several friends that live in your area. Thank You for your service !!


I live only a few miles North of the Subase, but I'm stationed in New London. This is a very nice area. And thank you for your service!


----------



## Spectrum (Jan 6, 2013)

1966 to 1987, take your pick.
The Gilsonian Institute - The Gilson SNOW BLOWER Shop Gallery

Pete


----------



## dbert (Aug 25, 2013)

Pete
If you don't mind my asking, what sparked your interest in Gilson products initially? 
What was your first Gilson?


----------



## Kielbasa (Dec 21, 2013)

1971 Ariens Sno Thro 910995


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

Mtd 8/26 from the 90's
Toro 5/21 from the 90's
Ariens ss 5/22 from the 2000's

And a partrige in a pear tree.


----------



## Coby7 (Nov 6, 2014)

Yamaha goes by generation last year ended the "E" (2011-2013). The new generation pre-winter shipment which I just bought is named "EJ"


----------



## Spectrum (Jan 6, 2013)

dbert said:


> Pete
> If you don't mind my asking, what sparked your interest in Gilson products initially?
> What was your first Gilson?


I have a new "ABOUT" section in the works but this tells most of the story.

The first was dad's machine, my first and only for a few years.

This is the bone yard machine that started this madness. 

Thanks for asking,
Pete


----------



## 43128 (Feb 14, 2014)

1986 toro 38080 824


----------



## ih8thepackers (Jan 4, 2014)

932105 model Ariens 2005


----------



## peisnowguy (Jan 19, 2014)

2014 Ariens Platinum 30


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

*Blowers*



jtclays said:


> HCBPH, that Ariens you have looks terrible. Doesn't match your other machines. I'll drive to MN and take it off your hands for free.


That's funny. I bought a couple of Ariens in the midst of all the Craftsmans over the last couple of years. I must have sold at least a dozen of the Craftsmans but only 1 of the Ariens in the last 2 years. I actually had a guy last year come over and compared that Ariens against one of the gear transmission Craftsmans (both around the same size and hp), he left with the Craftsman. In his words "thought it was the better built machine". I've just kept the Ariens to use in front of the garage and at the one kids place, so it doesn't hang out alot with the Red and White ones 

Now if you want to leave some $$ in my hand, it's always for sale


----------

